
HACKERHOUSE PARIS in a 860 sq. ft. shared flat located in Paris - haltetcatch
http://www.hackerhouse.paris/#home/intro
======
haltetcatch
Im the co-founder and this is inspired by the tech driven co-living concept of
HackerHouse based in Silicon Valley. We are trying to build one in the eastern
surburb of Paris near of the 19th and we've already been already approach by
major actors of the french tech industry. Will you be down to live in a
HackerHouse to bootstrap your company or your Software Developer Career?

